# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کنکور مجدد یک فارغ تحصیل پس از چهار سال دوری از کنکور_ لطفا راهنماییم کنید

## loading

سلام

من دانشجوی دبیری زیست هستم و امسال دوره کارشناسیم تمام میشه و قصد دارم شروع به مطالعه برای کنکور تجربی سال 1402 کنم و هدف ام کسب رتبه زیر 300 هست

کنکور اولی که دادم سال 97 بود و رتبم تقریبا 3 هزار منطقه 3 شد، پس این پتانسیل رو در خودم میبنم که مجددا یکبار دیگه شانسم رو امتحان کنم. و تقریبا به جز زیست بقیه دروس از یادم رفته و نظام هم تغییر کرده که نمیدونم این خوبه یا بد و کارم آسونتره یا سختتر

در مورد ساعت مطالعه هم چند روزی هست که شروع کردم و تایم استارت ام 7 ساعت هست

چند تا سوال دارم که ممنون میشم دوستان جواب بدین

1)آزمون شرکت کنم؟ ازتابستان یا مهر؟کدوم آزمون؟ قلمچی؟ کدوم زوج درس ها رو انتخاب کنم؟

2) اگه لازمه از مهر آزمون شرکت کنم، از الان تا مهر چه دروس یا چه مباحثی از دروس مختلف روبخونم؟ مثلا درس های حفظی تر مثل دینی و لغت واملا رو فعلا نخونم و بزارمش برای مهر به بعد؟ از این جهت این سوال رو میپرسم چون سرعت پیشروی آزمون های قلمچی به شدت بالاست و باید مباحثی که قبل مهر میخونم، حساب شده باشه تا از برنامه قلمچی جا نمونم.

3) در صورت جا ماندن از برنامه آزمون باید چکار کنم؟ ولش کنم و بزارمش برای نوبت بعدی که اون مبحث عقب افتاده مرور میشه یا هر طور شده همون موقع مبحث باید جبران بشه و نباید ناقص ولش کرد؟

4) برای من با این شرایط جه مقدار تست در روز و هفته مناسب هست؟چون میدونم که تعداد تست خیلی مهم هست و با مطالعه زیاد و تعداد تست پایین نمیشه رتبه خوبی کسب کرد

5) درس عربی رو موضوعی بخونم یا درس به درس؟ یا تا مهر موضوعی بخونم و از مهر به بعد مطابق برنامه آزمون درس به درس؟

6) تایم ها رو خرد کردن روش خوبیه؟ مثلا من در یک روز 4 ساعت زیست دارم ولی تبدیلش میکنم به دو تا 2 ساعت، خوبه ؟ چون تایم طولانی به شدت برای من فرسایشی هست و آخراش تقریبا خسته میشم

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام
> 
> من دانشجوی دبیری زیست هستم و امسال دوره کارشناسیم تمام میشه و قصد دارم شروع به مطالعه برای کنکور تجربی سال 1402 کنم و هدف ام کسب رتبه زیر 300 هست
> 
> کنکور اولی که دادم سال 97 بود و رتبم تقریبا 3 هزار منطقه 3 شد، پس این پتانسیل رو در خودم میبنم که مجددا یکبار دیگه شانسم رو امتحان کنم. و تقریبا به جز زیست بقیه دروس از یادم رفته و نظام هم تغییر کرده که نمیدونم این خوبه یا بد و کارم آسونتره یا سختتر
> 
> در مورد ساعت مطالعه هم چند روزی هست که شروع کردم و تایم استارت ام 7 ساعت هست
> 
> چند تا سوال دارم که ممنون میشم دوستان جواب بدین
> ...



سلام

چون مدت تقریبا زیادی هست که از فضای کنکور دور بودید بنظرم بهتره از الان آزمون شرکت نکنید و آزمون رو بذارید برای پاییز
چون یه مدت لازمه که بدون محدودیت آزمون ، خودتون رو بازیابی کنید و با دروس آشنا بشید و بقول گفتنی موتورتون روشن بشه
تابستون رو بنظرم تمرکزتون روی دروس اختصاصی باشه بهتره و بیشتر تایم رو صرف اختصاصی ها کنید ، از عمومی ها هم مباحث مهارت محور (همون ادبیات و عربی بصورت موضوعی) رو جلو ببرید و حفظیات رو بذارید برای بعد

چون تغییر نظامی هستید و ممکنه یمقدار با قلق خوندن و تست زنی نظام جدید آشنا نباشید ، شاید بهتر باشه حداقل توی دروسی مثل زیست و شیمی از تدریس یه دبیری هم استفاده کنید
بنظرم بهتره تابستون تمرکزتون روی پایه باشه

ناقص موندن مطلبی انواع مختلفی میتونه داشته باشه ، ممکنه یادگیری شو انجام داده باشید ولی هنوز تست کارنکردید یا کلا توی مرحله یادگیری مشکل دارید و...
باتوجه به نوع ناقصی باید برخورد کرد و برنامه ریخت ، اما یه موضوع مهمی هم که وجود داره اینکه اینکه صرفا 100 درصد بودجه بندی رو صرفا بخونیم درمقایسه با اینکه مثلا 70 درصد بودجه بندی رو باکیفیت و تسلط خونده باشیم ، نتایج این دوتا خیلی متفاوت هستن و مورد دومی خیلی نتیجه بهتری از اولی میگیره
برنامه آزمون به شکلی چیده میشه که ایستگاه های جبرانی داره و اگه عقب افتادگی پیش بیاد میتونید توی اون بازه ها جبران کنید یا اگه پیش روی تون خوب باشه و تابستون پایه رو خوب خونده باشید خودتون با مدیریت تایم میتونید برای نواقص و عقب افتادگی ها درکنار آزمون، برنامه ریزی شخصی هم انجام بدید.


برای تعداد تست نمیشه قانون و فرمولی قرار داد...
ولی بنظرم شما اوایل تابستون رو زیاد سر تعداد تست وسواس نداشته باش و سعی کن عادت مطالعه مستمر و آشنایی با دروس رو درخودت شکل بدی
ول درکل اگر تا اواخر تابستون مجموع تعداد تست هفتگی رو به حدود 800 برسونی خوبه..
از پاییز هم تلاش کنی به مجموع هفتگی 1000 تست برسی

آره خرد کردن و متنوع کردن برنامه روزانه خوبه
اینکه یک نفس بشینیم 4 ساعت زیست بخونیم کیفیت و بازدهی مون پایین میاد


موفق باشی

----------


## loading

> سلام
> 
> چون مدت تقریبا زیادی هست که از فضای کنکور دور بودید بنظرم بهتره از الان آزمون شرکت نکنید و آزمون رو بذارید برای پاییز
> چون یه مدت لازمه که بدون محدودیت آزمون ، خودتون رو بازیابی کنید و با دروس آشنا بشید و بقول گفتنی موتورتون روشن بشه
> تابستون رو بنظرم تمرکزتون روی دروس اختصاصی باشه بهتره و بیشتر تایم رو صرف اختصاصی ها کنید ، از عمومی ها هم مباحث مهارت محور (همون ادبیات و عربی بصورت موضوعی) رو جلو ببرید و حفظیات رو بذارید برای بعد
> 
> چون تغییر نظامی هستید و ممکنه یمقدار با قلق خوندن و تست زنی نظام جدید آشنا نباشید ، شاید بهتر باشه حداقل توی دروسی مثل زیست و شیمی از تدریس یه دبیری هم استفاده کنید
> بنظرم بهتره تابستون تمرکزتون روی پایه باشه
> 
> ...



دمت گرم آقا، خیلی کامل و خوب راهنمایی کردی ❤️
درس زیست رو تسلط نسبی دارم، فقط باید تست بزنم، تا جایی که دیدم خیلی از مباحث حذف شده و خیلی مطلب تو زیست آسون تر و جمع و جورتره

در مورد ریاضی سر فصل های ریاضی خیلی سبز  به ترتیب از تابع ، مثلثات ، حد، مشتق ، کاربرد مشتق، هندسه، احتمال و... هست ، همینجوری به ترتیب خیلی سبز تو تابستون مباحث رو بیام جلو ؟ چون ریاضی جامع هست دیگه پیش و پایه رو مشخص نکرده

و در مورد بهمن ماه هم یه سوال داشتم، خودم و خیلیای دیگه رو دیدم از بعد بهمن ماه سال کنکور میبرن و میرن تو افسردگی و ناامیدی، و این یکی از اشتباهاتم تو سال کنکور ۹۷ بود، چیکار کنیم به این نقطه نرسیم؟ چرا اینجوری میشه که یکی اوایل خیلی خوب شروع می‌کنه ولی به دی و بهمن که میرسه دیگه خالی میکنه؟ چون دیدم ناامیدی و اهمال کاری بعد بهمن ماه تو داوطلبین کنکوری خیلی زیاده

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> دمت گرم آقا، خیلی کامل و خوب راهنمایی کردی ❤️
> درس زیست رو تسلط نسبی دارم، فقط باید تست بزنم، تا جایی که دیدم خیلی از مباحث حذف شده و خیلی مطلب تو زیست آسون تر و جمع و جورتره
> 
> در مورد ریاضی سر فصل های ریاضی خیلی سبز  به ترتیب از تابع ، مثلثات ، حد، مشتق ، کاربرد مشتق، هندسه، احتمال و... هست ، همینجوری به ترتیب خیلی سبز تو تابستون مباحث رو بیام جلو ؟ چون ریاضی جامع هست دیگه پیش و پایه رو مشخص نکرده
> 
> و در مورد بهمن ماه هم یه سوال داشتم، خودم و خیلیای دیگه رو دیدم از بعد بهمن ماه سال کنکور میبرن و میرن تو افسردگی و ناامیدی، و این یکی از اشتباهاتم تو سال کنکور ۹۷ بود، چیکار کنیم به این نقطه نرسیم؟ چرا اینجوری میشه که یکی اوایل خیلی خوب شروع می‌کنه ولی به دی و بهمن که میرسه دیگه خالی میکنه؟ چون دیدم ناامیدی و اهمال کاری بعد بهمن ماه تو داوطلبین کنکوری خیلی زیاده


خواهش میکنم

اینکه میفرمایید زیست رو تسلط دارید ، درسته و فاکتور کمک کننده ای هم هست
ولی میدونی چیه ؟ مثل این میمونه که من بگم رانندگی بلدم پس میتونم برم مسابقه فرمول یک شرکت کنم ، صرفا رانندگی بلد بودن دلیل بر موفق بودن من در فرمول یک نیست چون ماشین ها متفاوته قوانین متفاوته جو و فضا خیلی متفاوته...

این رو گفتم فقط برای اینکه این پیش زمینه ذهنی رو داشته باشید که انگار شما چیزی از نحوه زیست خوندن و تست زیست برسی کردن ندارید تا بهتر بتونید خودتون رو با کنکور وقف بدید
البته پیش زمینه ذهنی تون برای زیست قطعا کمک کننده خواهد بود فقط این موردی که گفتم رو بهش توجه داشته باشید تا ایشالا زیست بشه نقطه قوت پایدارتون...

برای مباحث ریاضی
میتونید یه نگاه هم به سرفصل های کتاب درسی دهم و یازدهم بندازید
درسته که تابستون قصد شرکت توی آزمون ندارید ولی میتونید برنامه و بودجه بندی آزمون های مختلف توی تابستون رو دانلود کنید و یه نگاهی به نحوه پیش روی هاشون بندازید و یه مدل دیدگاه و ایده ازش برای برنامه خودتون بگیرید (ایده بگیرید نه اینکه دقیقا مثل بودجه آزمون پیش برید)

منم از نظر رتبه کنکور اولم دقیقا مثل خود شما بودم
سال اول کنکورم (98) رتبه ام 3700 شد
و سال دوم رتبه ام 373 شد


برای ریاضی خودم تابستون براساس درجه اهمیت و بیشترین ضعف ها و مشکلاتم توی پایه سرفصل ها رو اولویت بندی کردم


کم کاری و ناامیدی توی زمستون دلیل زیاد داره...
اما اغلب بخاطر خستگی هست
بخاطر اینکه خیلی ها چندین ماهه دارن خوب تلاش میکنن ولی هنوز توی آزمون ها اونجوری که دلشون میخواد و درحد تلاش هاشون نتیجه نمیگیرن و سر همین قبل از اینکه کنکور بدن روی خودشون برچسب بازنده و شکست خورده و نتونستن میزنن...

همین یک ماه پیش یه تاپیک دراین مورد نوشتم بذار یک بخشی ازش رو نقل قول کنم :

*زمستون بخصوص بهمن و اسفندماه
معمولا ماه هایی از سال هستن که یک گروهی از بچه ها دنبال شروع صفرن و سوال هایی مثل از الان میشه یا نه توی کانون توجه هست...
اما درهمین حین ، عده زیادی هستن که قبلا شروع کردن و خوب هم پیش رفتن اما توی این ماه ها
یه سرما روح و ذهن و عملکردشون رو تسخیر میکنه ، ناامیدی ، سکون ، ترس ، بی انگیزگی ، سردرگمی ، بی حسی و...
ممکنه با دیدن درصدهاشون و مقایسه ی میزان تلاش با نتیجه هایی که توی آزمونا میگیرن ، به خودشون برچسب شکست خورده و من نمیتونم و نمیشه بزنن و شعله ی امید و تلاش رو درخودشون خفه کنن


تلاش زیادی کردی اما هنوز چیزی رخ نداده؟
ماه هاست که داری تلاش میکنی و انرژی میذاری ولی هنوز نشانه ای از موفقیت رو نمیبینی؟
درصدهات قفل شدن ؟ ترازت قفل شده ؟ از پس شکست خوردی و بلند شدی دیگه امیدی نداری و وسوسه تسلیم شدن و کم کاری بهت هجوم آورده؟

خیلی ها مثل تو هستن
درگیر همین مشکل ، غرق در همین ابهام و گرفتار درهمین سکون و سرما
ولی بین همین گروه عظیم که میشه گفت الان توی سطح نزدیک بهم هستن ، عده ای چندماه دیگه نتایج عالی ای میگیرن
و عده ای از همین الان شکت خورده ان...

رفیق
تو سوار قطاری شدی که قراره تو رو به هدفت برسونه
این قطار توی استگاه های مختلفی متوقف میشه و عده ای ازش پیاده میشن و قطار بازهم به مسیرش ادامه میده
یادت بیاد روز اولی که سوار این قطار شدی چه حسی داشتی چه هدفی و چه قول هایی به خودت دادی
این قطار توی ماه های پایانی خالی تر و خالی تر میشه و توی ایستگاه ها نفرات زیادی ازش پیاده میشن
ولی اونایی به هدف میرسن که تا مقصدنهایی توی قطار میمونن

گول درصدهایی که قفل شدن رو نخور
گول وسوسه های تسلیم شدن رو نخور
گول ترازهایی که بالا نمیرن رو نخور
از قطار پیاده نشو !
ادامه بده
یادت بیاد روزهای اولی که سوار قطار شدی توی قلب و ذهنت چی میگذشت یادت بیاد که به رسیدن و موفق شدن ایمان داشتی

یادت نره چرا شروع کردی…


http://forum.konkur.in/thread77476.html
*
به سردی زمستان ... به گرمای ایمان

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام
> 
> من دانشجوی دبیری زیست هستم و امسال دوره کارشناسیم تمام میشه و قصد دارم شروع به مطالعه برای کنکور تجربی سال 1402 کنم و هدف ام کسب رتبه زیر 300 هست


راستی

این تاپیک هارم هروقت فرصت داشتی مطالعه کن و حتما اگه برداشت بدرد بخور و ایده بدردبخوری ازشون گرفتی برای خودت یادداشت کن و بکار ببر

✯✯✯ Fusion نامه ✯✯✯
*http://forum.konkur.in/thread77439.html*


اقرار نامه
*http://forum.konkur.in/thread76980.html

*مصاحبه های خودنویس (مختصر نامه)*
http://forum.konkur.in/thread76506.html*

----------


## _Joseph_

*
سلام من دانشجو دندان و پزشکی و مشاور و ......... نیستم ولی یک پشنهاد دارم 
اگر من جات بودم برنامه راهبردی قلمچی طول سال کنکور 1401 رو دانلود میکردم . برنامه ای که از مهر استارت میخوره و معروف است به شروعی دوباره و ریستارت 
از آزمون یکیش شروع میکردم بودجه بندیش رو انجام دادن 
تا شهریور که 5 ماه فرصت هست تقریبا 
یا یکی از پایه های دهم و یازدهم رو انتخاب میکردم به همراه نیم سال اول دوازدهم رو مطالعه میکردم و بعد اتمام دو هفته هم آزمونش رو از سایت میگیرفتم و حل میکردم 
و یا 
هر جفت پایه ها رو تا اونموقع طبق بودجه بندی قلم چی می آوردم جلو و بعد از اتمامش هم آزمونهاش رو دانلود میکردم و حل میکردم هر دو هفته
{ البته دروس عمومی عربی حتما مطالعه بشه + از ادبیات هم آرایه و دستور و قرابت + اگر مشکلی در زبان داشتید لغت حفظ کنید کم کم + دین رو زندگی فعلا لازم نیست بخوانید }
بسیار برنامه مدون و شفافی میشد . برنامه بودجه بندی مشخص . تایم مشخص . آزمونهاش حاضر و آماده فقط باید اجراییش کنی والسلام 
از مهر ماه هم میتونستی هم قلمچی بری طول سال  دوازدهم رو بخونی و پایه رو مرور کنی 
و یا 
ادامه اونچیزی رو که خوندی تا شهریور رو بخونی
قلمچی طول سال دوازدهم رو خیلی کش میده ولی پایه رو خیلی سریع میاره جلو اگر من بودم مورد دوم رو اجراییش میکردم ینی تا شهریور طبق بودجه بندی قلمچی با رعایت پیش نیاز ها و شخصی سازی برنامه هر دو تا پایه دهم و یازدهم رو میخوندم 
چون طول سال وقت برای خوندن و تست زنی دوازدهم حتی از صفر کافی هست  حتی با برنامه قلمچی ولی پایه کار رو خیلی سخت میکنه چون منطق برنامه قلمچی اینه که دانش آموز پایه رو تابستون خونده باشه و طول سال فقط دوازدهم رو یاد بگیره و تست بزنه و پایه رو فقط مرور و تست بزنه . ولی اکثر دانش آموزا طول سال هم میخوان پایه رو یاد بگیرن و تست بزنن و هم دوازدهم رو یاد بگیرن و تست بزنن و نتیجه ش هم این میشه که از هر دو عقب می مونن و هیچ کدومش رو نمیتونن هندل کنن که طبیعی هم هست و باعث میشه چند برنامه بشن و خودشون رو از برنامه قلم چی جدا کنن .**
اگر بروید و برنامه قلم رو بررسی کنید قلمچی برای پایه دهم اعم از فیزیک و شیمی و زیست و ..... 10 هفته از مهر تا تقریبا دی ماه فرصت میده 
برای یازدهم هم همچنین 10 هفته برای درسهاش فرصت میده 
که معروف هستن که نیم سال دوم پایه و نیم سال اول پایه 
برای نیم سال اول دوازدهم 10 هفته و برای نیم سال دوم دوازدهم هم 10 هفته فرصت میده در کل برای دوازدهم 20 هفته فرصت میده
از مهر ماه که شروع از صفر قلمچی هستش تا وسطای اردیبهشت 30 هفته پیشروی داره قلمچی + آزمونهای مروری و جم بندی اش 
حساب کتاب کنی تا آزمون اول مهر ماه قلمچی 30 هفته از الان تقریبا فرصت داری این فرصت رو از دست نده

کل پیشنهاد من این است که حجم رو بر طبق بودجه بندی قلمچی در نظر بگیر چون کسی که به قلمچی بتونه خودش رو برسونه قطعا مشکلی براش پیش نمیاد ولی کسی که عقب بیافته و یا نتونه برسونه خودش رو باید برنامه جانبی داشته باشه که خیلی ها تو برنامه نوشتن مشکل دارن پس بی دغدغه ترین راه اینه که خودت رو از الان جوری بار بیاری بتونی با قلمچی پیش بری از مهر 
باز این پیشنهاد من بود 
*

----------


## من همان سیزدهم

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Z3R0



خواهش میکنم

اینکه میفرمایید زیست رو تسلط دارید ، درسته و فاکتور کمک کننده ای هم هست
ولی میدونی چیه ؟ مثل این میمونه که من بگم رانندگی بلدم پس میتونم برم مسابقه فرمول یک شرکت کنم ، صرفا رانندگی بلد بودن دلیل بر موفق بودن من در فرمول یک نیست چون ماشین ها متفاوته قوانین متفاوته جو و فضا خیلی متفاوته...

این رو گفتم فقط برای اینکه این پیش زمینه ذهنی رو داشته باشید که انگار شما چیزی از نحوه زیست خوندن و تست زیست برسی کردن ندارید تا بهتر بتونید خودتون رو با کنکور وقف بدید
البته پیش زمینه ذهنی تون برای زیست قطعا کمک کننده خواهد بود فقط این موردی که گفتم رو بهش توجه داشته باشید تا ایشالا زیست بشه نقطه قوت پایدارتون...

برای مباحث ریاضی
میتونید یه نگاه هم به سرفصل های کتاب درسی دهم و یازدهم بندازید
درسته که تابستون قصد شرکت توی آزمون ندارید ولی میتونید برنامه و بودجه بندی آزمون های مختلف توی تابستون رو دانلود کنید و یه نگاهی به نحوه پیش روی هاشون بندازید و یه مدل دیدگاه و ایده ازش برای برنامه خودتون بگیرید (ایده بگیرید نه اینکه دقیقا مثل بودجه آزمون پیش برید)

منم از نظر رتبه کنکور اولم دقیقا مثل خود شما بودم
سال اول کنکورم (98) رتبه ام 3700 شد
و سال دوم رتبه ام 373 شد


برای ریاضی خودم تابستون براساس درجه اهمیت و بیشترین ضعف ها و مشکلاتم توی پایه سرفصل ها رو اولویت بندی کردم


کم کاری و ناامیدی توی زمستون دلیل زیاد داره...
اما اغلب بخاطر خستگی هست
بخاطر اینکه خیلی ها چندین ماهه دارن خوب تلاش میکنن ولی هنوز توی آزمون ها اونجوری که دلشون میخواد و درحد تلاش هاشون نتیجه نمیگیرن و سر همین قبل از اینکه کنکور بدن روی خودشون برچسب بازنده و شکست خورده و نتونستن میزنن...

همین یک ماه پیش یه تاپیک دراین مورد نوشتم بذار یک بخشی ازش رو نقل قول کنم :


رفیق
تو سوار قطاری شدی که قراره تو رو به هدفت برسونه
این قطار توی استگاه های مختلفی متوقف میشه و عده ای ازش پیاده میشن و قطار بازهم به مسیرش ادامه میده
یادت بیاد روز اولی که سوار این قطار شدی چه حسی داشتی چه هدفی و چه قول هایی به خودت دادی
این قطار توی ماه های پایانی خالی تر و خالی تر میشه و توی ایستگاه ها نفرات زیادی ازش پیاده میشن
ولی اونایی به هدف میرسن که تا مقصدنهایی توی قطار میمونن

گول درصدهایی که قفل شدن رو نخور
گول وسوسه های تسلیم شدن رو نخور
گول ترازهایی که بالا نمیرن رو نخور
از قطار پیاده نشو !
ادامه بده
یادت بیاد روزهای اولی که سوار قطار شدی توی قلب و ذهنت چی میگذشت یادت بیاد که به رسیدن و موفق شدن ایمان داشتی

یادت نره چرا شروع کردی…


http://forum.konkur.in/thread77476.html



*


> به سردی زمستان ... به گرمای ایمان


بسیار عالی آفرین :Yahoo (65): [/B][/SIZE]

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*متاسفانه به لحاظ قانونی نمیتونی؛ معافیت تحصیلی برای یک مقطع صرفا یکبار صادر میشه (نظام وظیفه همچنان از رای دیوان سرپیچی میکنه)*

----------


## farzaddd

زیستتو قوی کن،کنکوری درس بده خیلی بهتره،چه کاریه درگیر کنکور شی
ضمنا نظام جدید برای نظام قدیمیا خیلی راحتتره

----------


## Amir_H80

> *متاسفانه به لحاظ قانونی نمیتونی؛ معافیت تحصیلی برای یک مقطع صرفا یکبار صادر میشه (نظام وظیفه همچنان از رای دیوان سرپیچی میکنه)*


طبق این قانونی که شما فرمودید هم باز واسه دکتری پیوسته معافیت باید صادر بشه چون ایشون کارشناسی خونده .
حالا یک سوال؟ 
اگر ایشون به جای فارغ التحصیل شدن ، انصراف بده هم باز نمیتونه کنکور شرکت کنه؟

----------


## ha.hg

> طبق این قانونی که شما فرمودید هم باز واسه دکتری پیوسته معافیت باید صادر بشه چون ایشون کارشناسی خونده .
> حالا یک سوال؟ 
> اگر ایشون به جای فارغ التحصیل شدن ، انصراف بده هم باز نمیتونه کنکور شرکت کنه؟


تعهد خدمت دارن که فکر کنم 10 سال هست

----------


## Amir_H80

> تعهد خدمت دارن که فکر کنم 10 سال هست


میدونم البته ۸ سال تعهد خدمت هست ، اما با پرداخت جریمه میشه انصراف داد.

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amir_H80


طبق این قانونی که شما فرمودید هم باز واسه دکتری پیوسته معافیت باید صادر بشه چون ایشون کارشناسی خونده .
حالا یک سوال؟ 
اگر ایشون به جای فارغ التحصیل شدن ، انصراف بده هم باز نمیتونه کنکور شرکت کنه؟


اتفاقا توی دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور رشته های دکتری پیوسته حرفه ای رو همتراز با کارشناسی در نظر گرفته (متاسفانه) 
اگر انصراف بده مشکلی نداره*

----------


## loading

> خواهش میکنم
> 
> اینکه میفرمایید زیست رو تسلط دارید ، درسته و فاکتور کمک کننده ای هم هست
> ولی میدونی چیه ؟ مثل این میمونه که من بگم رانندگی بلدم پس میتونم برم مسابقه فرمول یک شرکت کنم ، صرفا رانندگی بلد بودن دلیل بر موفق بودن من در فرمول یک نیست چون ماشین ها متفاوته قوانین متفاوته جو و فضا خیلی متفاوته...
> 
> این رو گفتم فقط برای اینکه این پیش زمینه ذهنی رو داشته باشید که انگار شما چیزی از نحوه زیست خوندن و تست زیست برسی کردن ندارید تا بهتر بتونید خودتون رو با کنکور وقف بدید
> البته پیش زمینه ذهنی تون برای زیست قطعا کمک کننده خواهد بود فقط این موردی که گفتم رو بهش توجه داشته باشید تا ایشالا زیست بشه نقطه قوت پایدارتون...
> 
> برای مباحث ریاضی
> ...


آقا خیلی کامل گفتی ، بازم دمت گرم ، تاپیک ها رو هم حتما کامل میخونم

----------


## loading

> *
> سلام من دانشجو دندان و پزشکی و مشاور و ......... نیستم ولی یک پشنهاد دارم 
> اگر من جات بودم برنامه راهبردی قلمچی طول سال کنکور 1401 رو دانلود میکردم . برنامه ای که از مهر استارت میخوره و معروف است به شروعی دوباره و ریستارت 
> از آزمون یکیش شروع میکردم بودجه بندیش رو انجام دادن 
> تا شهریور که 5 ماه فرصت هست تقریبا 
> یا یکی از پایه های دهم و یازدهم رو انتخاب میکردم به همراه نیم سال اول دوازدهم رو مطالعه میکردم و بعد اتمام دو هفته هم آزمونش رو از سایت میگیرفتم و حل میکردم 
> و یا 
> هر جفت پایه ها رو تا اونموقع طبق بودجه بندی قلم چی می آوردم جلو و بعد از اتمامش هم آزمونهاش رو دانلود میکردم و حل میکردم هر دو هفته
> { البته دروس عمومی عربی حتما مطالعه بشه + از ادبیات هم آرایه و دستور و قرابت + اگر مشکلی در زبان داشتید لغت حفظ کنید کم کم + دین رو زندگی فعلا لازم نیست بخوانید }
> ...


ممنون بابت نظرت رفیق، نظرت آنقدر کامل و قانع کننده بود که اصلا اون بخشی که نوشتی «من دانشجوی دندون، پزشکی و... نیستم» برام مهم نباشه

در مورد حرفات هم خودمم دارم به همین نتیجه میرسم که انگار خوندن پایه و جمع کردنش خیلی بیشتر به نفعم هست تا خوندن دوازدهم

----------


## loading

> زیستتو قوی کن،کنکوری درس بده خیلی بهتره،چه کاریه درگیر کنکور شی
> ضمنا نظام جدید برای نظام قدیمیا خیلی راحتتره


دقیقا خودمم حس کردم نظام جدید آسونتر و کم حجم تر شده

در مورد پیشنهادت هم خودم به فکرش هستم که مدرس زیست کنکور بشم ولی مسأله اینه نمی‌خوام حسرتش به دلم بمونه ، می‌خوام یکسال هم که شده تلاشم رو بکنم تا به هدفم برسم

----------


## loading

> *متاسفانه به لحاظ قانونی نمیتونی؛ معافیت تحصیلی برای یک مقطع صرفا یکبار صادر میشه (نظام وظیفه همچنان از رای دیوان سرپیچی میکنه)*


در مورد معافیت تحصیلی کنکوری ها اطلاعات دقیقی ندارم، چون سالهاست از این فضا دور ام ولی دانشجویان فرهنگیان به دلیل تعهدشون معاف اند (نود درصد پسرا به خاطر همین میان فرهنگیان)

چون ما متعهد به خدمت هستیم، برای هر گونه ادامه تحصیل از کنکور کارشناسی مجدد تا ارشد و دکترا و.... باید دو برابر تعهد به سازمان مربوطه بدیم ، در این صورت مشکل معافیت حل میشه . بحث معافیت متعهدین خدمت کاملا جدا و متفاوت با سایرین هست، در موردش سرچ کنید


پست دیگتون رو نتونستم نقل قول بگیرم، تعهد فرهنگیان هشت ساله هست نه ده ساله

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط loading


در مورد معافیت تحصیلی کنکوری ها اطلاعات دقیقی ندارم، چون سالهاست از این فضا دور ام ولی دانشجویان فرهنگیان به دلیل تعهدشون معاف اند (نود درصد پسرا به خاطر همین میان فرهنگیان)

چون ما متعهد به خدمت هستیم، برای هر گونه ادامه تحصیل از کنکور کارشناسی مجدد تا ارشد و دکترا و.... باید دو برابر تعهد به سازمان مربوطه بدیم ، در این صورت مشکل معافیت حل میشه . بحث معافیت متعهدین خدمت کاملا جدا و متفاوت با سایرین هست، در موردش سرچ کنید


پست دیگتون رو نتونستم نقل قول بگیرم، تعهد فرهنگیان هشت ساله هست نه ده ساله


آهان که اینطور؛ اما کاملا مطمئن شید از قوانین نظام وظیفه و بعد شروع کنید به خواندن
بسیار بی رحمند*

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> *
> 
> اتفاقا توی دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور رشته های دکتری پیوسته حرفه ای رو همتراز با کارشناسی در نظر گرفته (متاسفانه) 
> اگر انصراف بده مشکلی نداره*


واقعا خنده داره. دکتری عمومی پزشکی حدود ۳۰۰ واحد هست. از اونور مسیر لیسانس تا دکتری تخصصی phd تو رشته های مختلف جمعا حدود ۲۱۰ واحد هست! یعنی اگه قرار باشه معادلسازی بشه حتی بالاتر از دکتری تخصصی باید قرار بگیره.

----------


## AmirMorningstar

اگر صحبت دوستمون درس باشه و دکتری عمومی معادل لیسانس باشه، احتمالا از نظر نظام وظیفه به مشکل بخورید. حتما حتما برید و این موضوع رو پیگیری کنید چون شوخی بردار نیست. هم پلیس +۱۰ برید هم نظام وظیفه شهرتون. واقعا اینا رحم ندارن. من خودم یه مقدار سهل انگاری کردم، نزدیک بود قبولیم بره رو هوا و با  رتبه ۳۵۸ برم پادگان آشخوری.

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AmirMorningstar


واقعا خنده داره. دکتری عمومی پزشکی حدود ۳۰۰ واحد هست. از اونور مسیر لیسانس تا دکتری تخصصی phd تو رشته های مختلف جمعا حدود ۲۱۰ واحد هست! یعنی اگه قرار باشه معادلسازی بشه حتی بالاتر از دکتری تخصصی باید قرار بگیره.


نامرد ها با اینکار خواسته اند تمام روزنه های فرار از سربازی رو ببندند ...
صفحه 23 دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام 1401 و سرپیچی ادامه دار نظام وظیفه از رای دیوان عدالت اداری:
*

----------


## aminlmnop

> دقیقا خودمم حس کردم نظام جدید آسونتر و کم حجم تر شده
> 
> در مورد پیشنهادت هم خودم به فکرش هستم که مدرس زیست کنکور بشم ولی مسأله اینه نمی‌خوام حسرتش به دلم بمونه ، می‌خوام یکسال هم که شده تلاشم رو بکنم تا به هدفم برسم



البته کم حجم شدن نظام جدید گولت نزنه ، نظام جدید مثل یه دریایی میمونه که اگرچه وسعتش کمتر شده ولی چندین برابر عمقش بیشتر از قبل شده . هیچ کنکور نظام قدیمی در سطح 99 و 1400 نبوده و اینکه کم حجم شدن زیست رو گفتی زیست نظام قدیم خودش کامل همه چیز رو گفته بود و یادگیری محض برای یه درصد خوب کافی بود اما الان به تحلیل و استدلال و دقت بالا هم نیاز داری یجورایی خیلی جاهای کتاب رو خودت باید رمز شکافی کنی . مثلا سوالات زیست 99 و 1400 رو نگاه میکنی میبینی هر کدوم حدود 10 تا شمارشی دارن ( 1400 دقیق 12 تا) و سطحشون از هر کنکور نظام قدیمی بالاتره حتی 94 یا اینکه در نظام جدید اگر محاسبات عددی حذف شدن اما کیه که ندونه سوالات ژنتیک از نظام قدیم سختتر شده. و ...

----------


## aminlmnop

> واقعا خنده داره. دکتری عمومی پزشکی حدود ۳۰۰ واحد هست. از اونور مسیر لیسانس تا دکتری تخصصی phd تو رشته های مختلف جمعا حدود ۲۱۰ واحد هست! یعنی اگه قرار باشه معادلسازی بشه حتی بالاتر از دکتری تخصصی باید قرار بگیره.


خب تو سایر رشته ها مسیر دیپلم تا لیسانس رو هم باید بری دیگه یه راست نمیذارنت لیسانس که . یعنی حدود 150 واحد هم باید قبلش بری واز اول تا دکتری مجموعا میشه حدود 360 واحد . این محاسبه رو بیشتر باید به کسایی نشون داد که کنکوری هارو از مسیر طولانی دروس پزشکی میترسوندن .

----------


## یا حق 💚

سلام دوست عزیز تا جایی که میدونم شما باید ۸سال خدمتتون رو برید بعد آزادید برای  ادامه تحصیل ،اما اگر خیلی مصمم هستید شما دوبرابر پولی که فرهنگیان بهتون داده رو بهش میدید و انصراف میدید اما نمی‌توانید در حال حاضر هم دبیر باشید و هم پزشکی بخونید

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

مشکلات شما در این مسیر
1-قضیه پایان خدمت. تا پایان خدمتت اوکی نشه حق کنکور نداری
2-تعهدی که به اموزش پرورش دادی باید اون رو حل کنی
3- غول کنکور

----------


## wonshower

شما مطمئن این من چندنفررومیشناسم هم دبیرن وهم دانشجوی پزشکی..
به نظرمن ایرادی ندارد اگر خللی تورونددرس دادنشون وحضوردرمدرسه پیش نیاد

----------


## wonshower

> سلام
> 
> من دانشجوی دبیری زیست هستم و امسال دوره کارشناسیم تمام میشه و قصد دارم شروع به مطالعه برای کنکور تجربی سال 1402 کنم و هدف ام کسب رتبه زیر 300 هست
> 
> کنکور اولی که دادم سال 97 بود و رتبم تقریبا 3 هزار منطقه 3 شد، پس این پتانسیل رو در خودم میبنم که مجددا یکبار دیگه شانسم رو امتحان کنم. و تقریبا به جز زیست بقیه دروس از یادم رفته و نظام هم تغییر کرده که نمیدونم این خوبه یا بد و کارم آسونتره یا سختتر
> 
> در مورد ساعت مطالعه هم چند روزی هست که شروع کردم و تایم استارت ام 7 ساعت هست
> 
> چند تا سوال دارم که ممنون میشم دوستان جواب بدین
> ...


اگه موفق شدین که احتمالا بشین تجربه هاتونودراختیاراتجمن بذارید
من هم امسال دبیری قبول شدم ولی علاقه شدیدی به پزشکی دارم

در پناه حق

----------


## Niloofar Abii

> *
> سلام من دانشجو دندان و پزشکی و مشاور و ......... نیستم ولی یک پشنهاد دارم 
> اگر من جات بودم برنامه راهبردی قلمچی طول سال کنکور 1401 رو دانلود میکردم . برنامه ای که از مهر استارت میخوره و معروف است به شروعی دوباره و ریستارت 
> از آزمون یکیش شروع میکردم بودجه بندیش رو انجام دادن 
> تا شهریور که 5 ماه فرصت هست تقریبا 
> یا یکی از پایه های دهم و یازدهم رو انتخاب میکردم به همراه نیم سال اول دوازدهم رو مطالعه میکردم و بعد اتمام دو هفته هم آزمونش رو از سایت میگیرفتم و حل میکردم 
> و یا 
> هر جفت پایه ها رو تا اونموقع طبق بودجه بندی قلم چی می آوردم جلو و بعد از اتمامش هم آزمونهاش رو دانلود میکردم و حل میکردم هر دو هفته
> { البته دروس عمومی عربی حتما مطالعه بشه + از ادبیات هم آرایه و دستور و قرابت + اگر مشکلی در زبان داشتید لغت حفظ کنید کم کم + دین رو زندگی فعلا لازم نیست بخوانید }
> ...


سلام ، خیلییییییییییی ممنون ❤️
واقعا برای من خیلی کاربردی بود و باعث شد بفهمم باید تو این 5 ماه چیکار کنم

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام ، خیلییییییییییی ممنون ❤️
> واقعا برای من خیلی کاربردی بود و باعث شد بفهمم باید تو این 5 ماه چیکار کنم ������


خواهش میکنم .
امیدوارم موفق بشید

----------

